# Impossibilité de lancer partition Windows 7



## Kinjo (10 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques jours, je me retrouve dans l'impossibilité de pouvoir démarrer la partition Windows 7, installée pourtant depuis plusieurs années sur mon Mac OSx Lion v10.7.5.
En pratique, je choisis le disque Windows pour booter dessus (classiquement). Ça se lance, ça charge, et au moment où l'écran bleu d'accueil avec le nom de l'utilisateur et le mdp à rentrer devrait s'afficher, un écran noir apparaît. Et plus rien ne se passe . Ça ne m'était jamais arrivé auparavant. 

Pour info, j'arrive à accéder depuis mon disque OSx au disque Windows, et aux fichiers que ce dernier contient. En démarrant en mode sans échec, Windows se lance correctement également (accès à l'écran d'accueil, puis au bureau après avoir entré le mdp). 

J'aimerai savoir quelle était la conduite à tenir vis-à-vis de ce problème particulièrement gênant dans le cadre de mon activité professionnelle ? Dois-je supprimer la partition pour la réinstaller ensuite ou existe-t-il une solution moins radicale ?

Je me tiens à votre disposition pour toute question, et tâcherais de vous répondre rapidement !

Merci d'avance +++ !!


----------



## Kinjo (12 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Des idées pour ce problème ? 
Après avoir éteint le mac, j'ai réessayé ce matin : même résultat... 
Je peux toujours accéder aux fichiers de la partition Windows via la partition Mac, c'est donc qu'elles sont bien connectées...!!
Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire...

Merci de votre aide !!


----------

